# Softshell Jacke



## steffen40 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

was haltet ihr von dieser Jacke:
http://www.sport-saller.de/shop/catalog/article/freizeitbekleidung/7401

Wäre diese, soweit man das anhand der Beschreibung beurteilen kann,auch für den Einsatz im Winter geeignet? Hört sich ja gut an, wind- und wasserdicht.

Welche Alternativen gäbe es zu dieser Jacke?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## greatwhite (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi Steffen,

den Bildern nach zu urteilen dürfte die Jacke vom Schnitt her auf der Vorderseite etwas lang sein. 
Wenn Du die Jacke speziell zum biken suchst ist das u.U. nicht so der Hit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffen40 (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die fachkundige Einschätzung.
Gruß
Steffen


----------



## DrKimble (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

die hier habe ich gerade bekommen, leider etwas zu eng für mich, macht aber einen tollen Eindruck inkl. der super leuchtenden Farbe. Die ist hinten länger als vorne.
Der Preis ist aber auch nicht schlecht.

Grüße
Doc


----------



## Calix6 (11. Oktober 2009)

So praktisch Softshelljacken auch sind, ich bin, zumindest für's Rad,
schon wieder davon ab. Die meisten Softshelljacken haben eine Polyurethan-Membran und da geht der Wasserdampf einfach nicht schnell genug durch. Also kondensiert dann das Wasser im Inneren der Jacke. Das finde ich nicht nur unangenehm, die Jacke wärmt dann auch nicht mehr richtig.
Mit einer guten Unterarmbelüftung wird es schon deutlich besser.

Ich bin also wieder beim klassischen Zwiebelprinzip gelandet.
Ich trag also wieder eine dünne Gore-Tex Jacke (Noch besser wär eVent), die mich vor Wind und Regen schützt und trag darunter je nach Außentemperatur verschieden dickes Polyesther-Fleece.
Und wenn's richtig knacke kalt wird noch ein Hohlfaser-Thermounterhemd.

Markus


----------



## ghostriderin12 (11. Oktober 2009)

Beim Biken wäre mir wohl eine Softshell Jacke auch zu dick. Arbeite auch viel lieber mit dem Zwiebelprinzip. In meiner sportfreien Freizeit trag ich fast nur noch Softshelljacken, mit und ohne warmes Futter. Für den normalem Gebrauch fände ich die Sallerjacke nicht übel.


----------



## S.D. (11. Oktober 2009)

Calix6 schrieb:


> So praktisch Softshelljacken auch sind, ich bin, zumindest für's Rad,
> schon wieder davon ab. Die meisten Softshelljacken haben eine Polyurethan-Membran und da geht der Wasserdampf einfach nicht schnell genug durch. Also kondensiert dann das Wasser im Inneren der Jacke. Das finde ich nicht nur unangenehm, die Jacke wärmt dann auch nicht mehr richtig.
> Mit einer guten Unterarmbelüftung wird es schon deutlich besser.
> 
> ...



Geht mir genauso.
Habe meine Softshell-Jacke so gut wie nie in Gebrauch.

Gruß


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Oktober 2009)

hab eine am fib von pearl izumi und trage die gern , wenn es kalt ist - kurzes trikot  und unterhemd drunter - das genügt - . bin überzeugt von dem teil !! greez , k.


----------



## pseudosportler (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe 2 Softshell Jacken eine Löffler relativ dick für -Grade und eine , Gore Phantom die geht ab ca. 13 Grad nur mit einem Funktionsshirt. Komme damit bestens klar, es wird halt je nach Temperatur mehr oder weniger drunter angezogen, ich finde den Schweißtransport wesentlich besser als bei einer Gore-Tex Jacke, und für 2-3 Stunden geht es auch im Regen.
Es nutzt die beste Membranjacke nichts wen die Klamotten darunter nichts taugen, da ist es auch besser 2-3 dünne Lagen als 1 dicke, aber nie Baumwolle.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## xer (12. Oktober 2009)

hallo

bin auch noch auf der suche nach einer softshell jacke
habe heute in meinem fahrrad laden geschaut hatten welche von vaude mavick und nalini

würde auch gerne eine von nalini haben bin mit meiner radhose von der firma auch super zufrieden

bin aber auch für andere marken zu haben

preis leistungsverhältniss sollte nur stimmen also nennt mir bitte keine 150 euro jacken

was sollte ich bei den derzeitigen abend bzw morgen temperaturen drunter ziehen reicht da ein funktionsshirt oder doch eher ein langarm microfaser???

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen,,,,


----------



## Rotten67 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hast du dir mal die Rosejacken angesehen?
Ich habe eine Gore und eine Rose
bin mit beiden super zufrieden. Nur der Preisunterschied.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (13. Oktober 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Es nutzt die beste Membranjacke nichts wen die Klamotten darunter nichts taugen, da ist es auch besser 2-3 dünne Lagen als 1 dicke, aber nie Baumwolle.



Ich war jedenfalls von der "neuen" Phantom-Jacke anfangs ziemlich enttäuscht, genau das oben beschriebene Problem mit dem schlechten Schweissabtransport hatte ich auch.

Vorher hatte ich die alte Phantom-Jacke mit der Next2Skin-Membran, die war gefühlt wesentlich trockener auf der Haut und man konnte sie problemlos auch bei >25 Grad tragen.

Die neue funktioniert hier nur unterhalb von ca. 13-14 Grad und nur mit zusätzlicher Funktionshemd ganz brauchbar. Leider gibt es keine Jacken mit Next2Skin mehr, schade!


----------



## fissenid (13. Oktober 2009)

HallO!

ich trage die GORE Tool als Softshell. Klasse Jacke, aber erst ab 5Grad sonst ist sie zu warm!


----------



## steffen40 (13. Oktober 2009)

Dann möchte ich aber nochmal aufgrund eurer Antworten nachhaken.
Welche Kleidung bei dem Zwiebelprinzip zieht ihr an. Es wäre nett, wenn ihr es nach den Jahreszeiten unterscheiden könntet. Angefangen von evtl. Funktionsunterwäsche bis zu Handschuhen. Welche Artikel könnt ihr dabei empfehlen?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## polo (13. Oktober 2009)

man kann sich auch mit einer softshell zwiebelig kleiden, allerdings nicht mit diesen schweren winterteilen.

sommer: funktionstshirt, je nach temperatur kurz oder lang, je nach wetter leichte windweste, softshell-/windjacke im rucksack

herbst: funktionsshirt lang, je nach temperatur weiteres im rucksack, je nach wetter leichte softshell-/wind- oder regenjacke im rucksack

winter: funktionsshirt lang, je nach temperatur weiteres oder 2 im rucksack, je nach wetter leichte softshell-/wind- oder regenjacke im rucksack

bei softshell darauf achten, daß sie ohne membran und eher leicht ist.

handschuhe: habe ganz leichte; etwas warme winddichte und wasserabweisende; sehr warme + wasserdichte; letztere nerven etwas, da es nicht regnet, wenn's richtig kalt ist. gleichzeitig kenne ich keine wirklich guten rein wasserdichten überhandschuhe, die sich zum radfahren eignen.


----------



## xer (13. Oktober 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die Rosejacken angesehen?
> Ich habe eine Gore und eine Rose
> bin mit beiden super zufrieden. Nur der Preisunterschied.....



und welche speziell von rose habe den katalog bei mir liegen!


----------



## steffen40 (13. Oktober 2009)

Danke schon einmal fürdie Ausführung. Kannst dubzw. könnt ihr mit detaillierter angeben, was anzuziehen ist. Welches Trikot zieht ihr an, was für eine Hose. Etc. 
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (13. Oktober 2009)

soll ich jetzt ein foto von meinem sportkleiderschrank machen?


----------



## Rotten67 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe leider keinen Katalog vor mir liegen. Und ich sehe die auch nicht mehr im Online Shop.
Ausverkauft oder falsch gesucht????

DIe kostete, glaube ich, 75â¬
ich habe mir die im WSV fÃ¼r 25 â¬ geholt.
Die ist absolut Top.
Also auch den Originalpreis wert.


----------



## steffen40 (13. Oktober 2009)

Nein, natürlich nicht.  Wollte nur wissen, welche Sachen ihr auch überzieht und welche Marken zu empfehlen sind. Der Markt ist ja schier unüberschabar. Die Händler empfehlen auch immer wieder unterschiedliche Artikel. Daher wollte ich Infos aus der Praxis. 

Danke. 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## dubbel (14. Oktober 2009)

@ steffen40: das ist keine geheimwissenschaft. 

- unterhemd -> trikot -> jacke bzw. weste
- je nach temperatur mal dicker, mal dünner 
- anstatt sich hier konkrete artikel empfehlen zu lassen, lieber mal rumschauen und anprobieren.

mehr muss man nicht wissen. was der händler empfiehlt, kann ja auch tatsächlich was taugen.



polo schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt ein foto von meinem sportkleiderschrank machen?


hast du auch einen ausgehkleiderschrank, einen forenkleiderschrank und einen alltagskleiderschrank?


----------



## polo (14. Oktober 2009)

beim ausgehen und vorm computer habe ich immer nur lycra an.


----------



## xer (14. Oktober 2009)

was haltet ihr von den nalini windjacken mit softshell bzw windstopper ... worin besteht da eigentlich der unterschied oder ist es das selbe


----------



## dre (14. Oktober 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> ich trage die GORE Tool als Softshell. Klasse Jacke, aber erst ab 5Grad sonst ist sie zu warm!



yep. Superjacke für kalte Tage !


----------



## flyingscot (14. Oktober 2009)

xer schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von den nalini windjacken mit softshell bzw windstopper ... worin besteht da eigentlich der unterschied oder ist es das selbe



<Marketinggeschwafel>
Softshell ist besser wasserabweisend als der normale Windstopper, dafür ist der reine Windstopper atmungsaktiver.
</Marketinggeschwafel>


----------



## polo (15. Oktober 2009)

gore softshell = wasserdichte membran, nähte wasserdicht getaped
gore windstopper = wasserdichte membran, nähte nicht wasserdicht getaped
beides nicht sonderlich dampfdurchlässig. 
ich dachte aber, gore hätte "gore softshell" wieder eingestampft.


----------



## dubbel (15. Oktober 2009)

übrigens gibt es windstopper und softshell auch von -zig anderen herstellern mit beliebig unterschiedlichen eigenschaften. 

"windstopper" heisst erst mal nur, dass kein wind durchgehen soll, "softshell" heisst: nicht 100% wasserdicht, aber sehr atmungsaktiv. 

iaber rgendwie hat gore es geschafft, in diesem forum seine materialien als begriff für alles mögliche zu prägen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (15. Oktober 2009)

und "gore softshell" heißt nochmal was anderes...


----------



## thefaked (15. Oktober 2009)

Gore Windstopper ist lediglich wasserabweisend...


----------



## polo (15. Oktober 2009)

die membran ist wasserdicht (kann man an einer größeren fläche - etwa am rücken - ausprobieren), die nähte sind nicht getaped, weswegen die jacke insgesamt nicht wasserdicht ist.


----------



## dubbel (15. Oktober 2009)

die haben sogar ne eigene website:
http://www.windstopper.de/


----------



## powderJO (15. Oktober 2009)

polo schrieb:


> gleichzeitig kenne ich keine wirklich guten rein wasserdichten überhandschuhe, die sich zum radfahren eignen.



zwar ot aber mein tipp: die folienhandschuhe, die es kostenlos an tankstellen gibt einfach drunter ziehen und den normalen handschuh drüber.


----------



## dre (15. Oktober 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> zwar ot aber mein tipp: die folienhandschuhe, die es kostenlos an tankstellen gibt einfach drunter ziehen und den normalen handschuh drüber.




Wie der Tipp mit den Hygienebeuteln, die in den Hotels ausliegen / hängen, die über die Socken in die Schuhe gezogen werden können, wenn es auf der Tour einmal nass werden sollte. ,-)
Funktioniert aber gut.


----------



## polo (15. Oktober 2009)

ich habe das mal mit krankenhaushandschuhen probiert - unangenehm klammes gefühl schon nach kurzer zeit.


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2009)

wie wäre es mit sealskin-handschuhen?


----------



## dubbel (15. Oktober 2009)

oder softshell handschuhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (15. Oktober 2009)

aus windstopper...


----------



## dre (15. Oktober 2009)

...mit Latexhandschuhen innen und Müllbeutel außen drüber.


----------



## polo (15. Oktober 2009)

ich zumindest kenne keine ungefütterten handschuhe von sealskinz; was es einigermaßen häufig gibt (und was ich habe) sind wasserdichte überfäustlinge, womit man allerdings nur einen gang fahren kann.

anscheinend hat sich in fast 4 jahren wenig getan: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200162


----------



## flyingscot (15. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt von Roeckl so "Nordic Working" bzw. Langlauf-Handschuhe aus Softshell. Die sind ziemlich dünn und haben eine "ultradurable" Handfläche. Die kommen wasserdichten Handschuhen schon sehr nahe. Ich habe mir die extra für meinen ersten TransAlp besorgt. Nur das "ultradurable" ist jetzt schon etwas löchrig und die Handfläche hat keine typische Fahrradpolsterung.


----------



## Brauninger (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo erstmal,
habe mir vor 3 Tagen eine Gore Softshell gekauft und Craftunterwäsche...war die letzten 2 Tage mit dem MTB raus...was soll ich sagen,das BESTE was ich bis jetzt getragen habe.


----------



## cmg20 (15. Oktober 2009)

Brauninger schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> habe mir vor 3 Tagen eine Gore Softshell gekauft und Craftunterwäsche...war die letzten 2 Tage mit dem MTB raus...was soll ich sagen,das BESTE was ich bis jetzt getragen habe.


 
Das kann ich so zu 100% unterschreiben. Hab mir die Kombi auch erst vor ein paar Tagen gekauft und es ist der Hammer. Das Craft Unterhemd war nach 75 km einfach mal staubtrocken - innen und außen - obwohl ich geschwitzt hab (bzw. haben muss). Aber dank Gore hab ich das auch nicht wirklich gespürt. 

Also meiner Meinung nach ist Gore wirklich jeden Cent wert. Auch wenns auf den ersten Blick echt teuer erscheint. Aber allein wenn man das Material anfasst, sind das Welten gegenüber anderen Herstellern. Egal ob bei Trikot, Hose, Jacke oder Socken (wie gesagt: meine Meinung!). 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (15. Oktober 2009)

Bei Kälte funktioniert das Zeug auch ganz gut, wenns wärmer wird aber nicht so toll.


----------



## akay (15. Oktober 2009)

Gilt für alle Membranen: die funktionieren nur, wenn es einen signifikanten Temperaturunterschied zwischen innen und außen gibt. Bei warmem Sommerregen ist eine Plastiktüte genauso gut/schlecht.


----------



## flyingscot (15. Oktober 2009)

Von der Gore Windstopper Next2Skin (mit Membran) bin ich echt überzeugt: Die alte Phantom Plus II-Jacke habe ich -- mit abgezippten Ärmeln -- auch bei >30 Grad angezogen: Super!

Der Nachfolger, die Phantom-Jacke mit Softshell hält den Schweiss ab >15 Grad richtig schön innen fest, dadurch wird einem teilweise richtig nasskalt.

Schade, dass N2S nicht mehr verwendet wird, meine alte Jacke hängt leider in Fetzen.


----------



## thefaked (16. Oktober 2009)

polo schrieb:


> die membran ist wasserdicht (kann man an einer größeren fläche - etwa am rücken - ausprobieren), die nähte sind nicht getaped, weswegen die jacke insgesamt nicht wasserdicht ist.




Ich habe selber eine Jacke aus Windstopper...und das Ding ist nach maximal 15-20 Minuten im Regen durch. Meinst du vielleicht eine Jacke aus Performance-Shell oder Ähnlichem? (Ich steig bei den neuen Bezeichungen der Gore-Membrane auch nicht durch...)


----------



## bikerlady14 (16. Oktober 2009)

hallo erstmal!
ich überleg mir auch gerade, ein neue Jacke zuzulegen...bin bis jetzt immer mit gutem altem Fleece gefahren, aber das ist einfach nichts...ich les mir einfach mal durch, was ihr hier so postet, weil ich mich ehrlich gesagt in dem Gebiet noch überhaupt nicht auskenne...
Windstopper und wasserdicht gibt es nicht?


----------



## Pap (16. Oktober 2009)

Im Winter(ab+5°) fahre ich mit:
Winterunterhemd von Skinfit
Wintertrikot Gore
Gore Jacke Funktion II

Past bei jedem Wetter. Wenn die Gore Jacke gut imprägniert ist, hält sie auch mal eine Stunde regen aus.
Bin in dieser Kombi auch schon bei -10° gefahren.


----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2009)

thefaked schrieb:


> Ich habe selber eine Jacke aus Windstopper...und das Ding ist nach maximal 15-20 Minuten im Regen durch. Meinst du vielleicht eine Jacke aus Performance-Shell oder Ähnlichem? (Ich steig bei den neuen Bezeichungen der Gore-Membrane auch nicht durch...)



mit laborwerten ist gore selbst sehr zurückhaltend. wasserdicht gilt aber ab 1300mm wassersäule, und zumindest hiernach liegt windstopper darüber: http://www.touchbuch.com/magazin/a_022/a_001.htm#windst ("www.touchbuch.com ist eine unabhängige Online Schulungsplattform für den Sport- und Textilfachhandel."). 
daher nochmal: die membran selbst ist (zumindest annähernd) wasserdicht, nicht aber die jacke, weil die nähte nicht wasserdicht sind.


----------



## Blechhase (17. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann nur die Tool II  von Gore empfehlen die hält warm auch bei -15. Die Jacke kostet zwar um die 150 ist aber in der Funktion top. Ich trage sie je nachdem mit einem Unterhemd oder wenns kälter ist trage ich noch eine Mittelschicht drunter dann hält sie auch noch bei -15C° warm.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2009)

Und nun die typischen Frauenfrage: Wie oft wascht Ihr das gute (teure) Stück? Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie meine Jacke bei diesem Wetter nach einer Fahrt aussieht...    Lieber rumlaufen wie Wildsau oder bedenkenlos ab in die Maschine?


----------



## Eddigofast (17. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und nun die typischen Frauenfrage: Wie oft wascht Ihr das gute (teure) Stück?



Immer dann wenn die Jacke zugesaut ist, aber niemals Weichspüler verwenden, das verklebt die Fasern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (22. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und nun die typischen Frauenfrage: Wie oft wascht Ihr das gute (teure) Stück? Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie meine Jacke bei diesem Wetter nach einer Fahrt aussieht...    Lieber rumlaufen wie Wildsau oder bedenkenlos ab in die Maschine?



Ich habe noch eine gute alte Kleiderbürste, außerdem Schutzbleche. Waschen höchstens jede, meistens alle 2 Wochen.


----------



## Outliner (22. Oktober 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine gute alte Kleiderbürste



ich habe meine klamotten jetzt nochmal "richtig" gewaschen",nachdem ich sie aus versehen mit weichspüler malträtiert hatte.nun gabs erdal-imprägnierung drauf,angeblich für membrane.nun mal sehen wie sich das zeug schlägt.jedenfalls wasche ich mein zeug nicht nach jeder dreckfahrt und stinken tut es sowieso nach gewisser zeit.
solange die radklamotten nicht bei regen schäumen braucht man sie auch nicht waschen.


----------



## .t1mo (22. Oktober 2009)

Blechhase schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur die Tool II  von Gore empfehlen die hÃ¤lt warm auch bei -15. Die Jacke kostet zwar um die 150â¬ ist aber in der Funktion top. Ich trage sie je nachdem mit einem Unterhemd oder wenns kÃ¤lter ist trage ich noch eine Mittelschicht drunter dann hÃ¤lt sie auch noch bei -15CÂ° warm.



Habe mir das gute StÃ¼ck auch bestellt und es ist heute angekommen. Bin schon auf das Wochenende gespannt, wenn ich sie endlich testen kann...
Und ich hoffe, dass es kalt genug wird!

Gab die 2009er Version der Tool II beim bike-discount fÃ¼r 139â¬


----------



## xe4500 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mir die Gore Cosmo WS geholt, etwas weiter geschnitten als die Tool und keine 3-teilige Rückentasche. Sitzt perfekt und sehr angenehm zu tragen .
Habe sie eben getestet bei 10 Grad mit einem T-Shirt drunter, war schon recht warm aber wenn man den Reißverschluß ein bißchen aufmacht gehts prima. Bei Bike-Discount zurzeit für 139 EUR erhältlich.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Mers (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

also ich kann mich nur anschließen. Die GORE Tool ist meiner Meinung nach
einer der besten Shells für die jetzige Jahreszeit.
Auch wenn der Preis etwas hoch ist, kann ich die Tool nur empfehlen.
Hab sie auch für 139  gekauft. Normalpreis ist 189.

Hab im Moment lediglich ein Trikot unter der Jacke und friere kein bißchen.
Bergauf schwitzen und danach Berab kein frieren dank Windstopper.

Zudem noch wasserabweisend (auch längere Zeit) und Atmungsaktiv.

Was will man(n) mehr.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Oktober 2009)

was hat die tool für eine innenseite? fleeceflockung?


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Oktober 2009)

polo schrieb:


> ich zumindest kenne keine ungefütterten handschuhe von sealskinz; was es einigermaßen häufig gibt (und was ich habe) sind wasserdichte überfäustlinge, womit man allerdings nur einen gang fahren kann.
> 
> anscheinend hat sich in fast 4 jahren wenig getan: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200162



doch die gibts. hatte ich schon in der hand. gibts bei speziellen einsatzausrüstern. die ich in der hand hatte waren dunkelgrün und waren in benutzung durch einen scharfschützen.


----------



## Mers (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

die TOOL hat innen ein feines Fleece.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Oktober 2009)

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (24. Oktober 2009)

Mers schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich kann mich nur anschließen. Die GORE Tool ist meiner Meinung nach
> einer der besten Shells für die jetzige Jahreszeit.
> ...



Hi Marco,

hast du nach der Tour an der Fleece-Innenseite Schweiß, oder dampft er relativ gut durch die Jacke?
Ich habe eine von Gonso und da habe ich immer Schweiß an der Innenseite.
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich recht viel schwitze
Auch bei - 10-15 Grad Touren.

Danke für dein feedback oder auch gerne von anderen

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die Jacke zu verkaufen und mir die Gore zu holen, wo hier so gelobt wird


----------



## dre (24. Oktober 2009)

Also ich war mit meiner 139 Tool heute 50 Km unterwegs, bei ca. 12° Celsius. Unter der Jacke trug ich lediglich ein Craft Unterhemd.

Ja, es war nach der Tour (also auch schon zur Tour) etwas Schweß an der Innenfleeceseite, was mir zu Ende etwas kalt wurde. Trotzdem ist der Tragekomfort und das Wohlfühlgefühl absolut super. Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dieser Jacke.

Meine Freundin hat eine älter Gore und eine neue Vaude. Die alte Gore ist immer zu warm, die Vaude immer zu kalt.

Die Tool bin ich jetzt bei ca. 5° und eben bei ca. 12° gefahren, wunderbar.....


----------



## joku68 (24. Oktober 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Ich habe eine von Gonso und da habe ich immer Schweiß an der Innenseite.


 
Zwischen den Softshells von Gonso und Gore liegen auch Welten! Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit ner Gonso-Softshell (klatschnass innendrin). Mit der Gore gibt's die Probleme nich.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

danke für das feedback
Sind die Reißverschlüsse unter den Armen eigentlich Fahrtwinddicht?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

Schaut mal hier, gefunden im Rotwild Thread. Das Ganze für 89 Euronen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6452030#post6452030


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (24. Oktober 2009)

joku68 schrieb:


> Zwischen den Softshells von Gonso und Gore liegen auch Welten! Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit ner Gonso-Softshell (klatschnass innendrin). Mit der Gore gibt's die Probleme nich.



Hi,

dann gehe ich davon aus, dass du eine Gore hast?
Welche?

Die Rotwild überzeugt mich nicht so ganz!

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Alternative: Craft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joku68 (25. Oktober 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> dann gehe ich davon aus, dass du eine Gore hast?
> Welche?



Ich hab sowohl die Tool als auch die Phantom - aber jeweils das 2007er Modell. Für die Tool muss es draußen schon echt kalt sein. Die Phantom ist bei dem aktuellen Wetter (10-15°) mit kurzärmeligem Unterhemd drunter gerade passend. Aber das ist natürlich immer subjektiv.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (25. Oktober 2009)

joku68 schrieb:


> Ich hab sowohl die Tool als auch die Phantom - aber jeweils das 2007er Modell. Für die Tool muss es draußen schon echt kalt sein. Die Phantom ist bei dem aktuellen Wetter (10-15°) mit kurzärmeligem Unterhemd drunter gerade passend. Aber das ist natürlich immer subjektiv.



Hallo,

ich fahre den Winter durch. 
Das heisst, dass ich auch bei minus 10-12 Grad fahre.
Dann ist die Tool die richtige Jacke für die Temp.?

Was hällst du von der o. g. Craft?
Habe die Sommer- und Winterunterwäsche von Craft und die ist Top

Läuft wohl alles in Richtung Tool Jacke


----------



## joku68 (26. Oktober 2009)

**brrrr** - Aber ich fahre auch bei den Temperaturen Allerdings nutze ich dann am MTB eher eine alte Gore Rush-Jacke (gibt's heute nicht mehr und ist auch kein Softshell). Die Tool nutze ich eigentlich nur am RR (auch bei Temperaturen unter 0°C).

Ich kenne von Gore allerdings keine wärmere Softshell als die Tool. Bzgl. Deiner Frage nach den Reißverschlüssen unterm Arm: Wenn die geschlossen sind, zieht da nix durch. Auch wenn die offen sind, zieht's da nicht unangenehm rein sondern dient einfach nur der Belüftung.


----------



## dre (26. Oktober 2009)

joku68 schrieb:


> .. und das, so finde ich, funktioniert wirklich gut!
> 
> Die Jacke ist 139  auf jeden fall wert.


----------



## .t1mo (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss auch nochmal einen Nachtrag hinzubringen. War jetzt gestern das erste Mal mit meiner Tool II unterwegs. Gestern war es nicht ganz so kalt ~13°C und ich ging eigentlich davon aus, dass die Jacke viel zu warm ist und ich mich kaputt schwitze... dem war allerdings nicht so - der Feuchtigkeitstransport ist wirklich erstaunlich. Bei meinen vorherigen Jacken war es immer so, dass ich zu sehr darunter geschwitzt habe und dann allmählich ausgekühlt bin...

Auch die Windstopper Membrane sind wirklich toll - auf längeren Abfahren der Tour kam absolut keine Kälte, kein Wind durch die Jacke. Einfach toll zu tragen - bin wirklich sehr begeistert!


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahr bei dem aktuellen Wetter mit meiner Vaude Men's Wintry Jacket 

kostet 100 â¬ und ich bin damit voll zufrieden.

Im Winter fahr ich eh nicht so oft  nur bei schÃ¶nen Wintertagen, dann zieh ich meine Odlo UnterwÃ¤sche an und meine Bergsteigerjacke (Montura) an. Das ist dann auch ne gute Kombi...

GruÃ
Tom


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (26. Oktober 2009)

joku68 schrieb:


> **brrrr** - Aber ich fahre auch bei den Temperaturen Allerdings nutze ich dann am MTB eher eine alte Gore Rush-Jacke (gibt's heute nicht mehr und ist auch kein Softshell). Die Tool nutze ich eigentlich nur am RR (auch bei Temperaturen unter 0°C).
> 
> Ich kenne von Gore allerdings keine wärmere Softshell als die Tool. Bzgl. Deiner Frage nach den Reißverschlüssen unterm Arm: Wenn die geschlossen sind, zieht da nix durch. Auch wenn die offen sind, zieht's da nicht unangenehm rein sondern dient einfach nur der Belüftung.




Hallo,

danke für dein feedback
Ich weis, dass das alles subjektive Erfahrungen/Meinungen sind, aber da du und viele andere die Tool loben, werde ich mir diese bei Bike-Discount bestellen.

Werde meine Gonso in ebay verkaufen


----------



## .t1mo (26. Oktober 2009)

joku68 schrieb:


> Bzgl. Deiner Frage nach den Reißverschlüssen unterm Arm: Wenn die geschlossen sind, zieht da nix durch. Auch wenn die offen sind, zieht's da nicht unangenehm rein sondern dient einfach nur der Belüftung.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben - ich war zu Beginn auch etwas skeptisch, da sich unter den Reißverschlüssen kein Material überlappt sondern einfach nur Mesh ist. Trotzdem zieht dort auch bei einer schnellen Abfahrt nix rein... wirklich sehr angenehm


----------



## NoMütze (26. Oktober 2009)

würd mich auch für die Tool interessieren...
habt ihr auch einen Vergleich zur Cosmo...ist ja ziemlich ähnlich
oder


----------



## .t1mo (28. Oktober 2009)

Die Cosmo, ich denke du sprichst von Soft Shell Jacke und nicht von der Performance Shell Jacke, ist im Gegensatz zur Tool anders geschnitten. Die Cosmo ist etwas weiter geschnitten. Nicht so enganliegend wie die Tool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (28. Oktober 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Dann ist die Tool die richtige Jacke für die Temp.?



Falls es noch weiterhilft: ich fahre die Tool I, finde die aber für die jetzigen Temperaturen viel zu warm. Bis so um die 5° fahre ich auch mit der Phantom, Trikot oder evtl. dünnes Fleece drunter. Die Tool bin ich letzten Winter bis -15° gefahren, ist wirklich top! Beim Anhalten sieht man richtig, wie es aus der Jacke dampft! Allerdings bin ich drunter auch naß geworden, liegt aber wahrscheinlich eher am Drunter, werde mal die Unterhemden von Craft testen, die sollen ja super sein. Also von mir auch eine klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich nun überzeugen lassen, mir die Tool zu bestellen

@t1mo, hat geschrieben, dass die Jacke enggeschnitten ist und auch eng anliegt.

Ich habe eine SoftShell Jacke in L von Gonso und eine Paclite-Jacke von Löffler auch in L.

Nun die alles berühmte Frage: Wie eng und wie "groß/klein" fällt die Tool aus
Ich habe etwas Bauch

Meint Ihr, mir passt die L

Danke Euch fürs feedback


----------



## GS-Fahrer (28. Oktober 2009)

Ist recht eng geschnitten, Gore-typisch lange Ärmel (!) - mir hätte M gepaßt, habe aber die L genommen, weil ich noch die Option für ein ein dickes Fleece etc. zum Drunterziehen wollte. Da würde auch noch ein bißchen Bauch reinpassen , habe aber zum Glück keinen, daher kann ich da nicht mitreden. Bei dem Preis (über 40) kannst Du ja zwei bestellen und eine zurückschicken, ohne daß Dir Kosten entstehen.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (30. Oktober 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Ist recht eng geschnitten, Gore-typisch lange Ãrmel (!) - mir hÃ¤tte M gepaÃt, habe aber die L genommen, weil ich noch die Option fÃ¼r ein ein dickes Fleece etc. zum Drunterziehen wollte. Da wÃ¼rde auch noch ein biÃchen Bauch reinpassen , habe aber zum GlÃ¼ck keinen, daher kann ich da nicht mitreden. Bei dem Preis (Ã¼ber 40â¬) kannst Du ja zwei bestellen und eine zurÃ¼ckschicken, ohne daÃ Dir Kosten entstehen.




Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern die Tool-Jacke probiert, leider musste ich feststellen, dass meine Arme viel zu kurz sind

Jetzt suche ich eine Alternative

Ich habe zwei im Visier:


Craft
LÃ¶ffler
Wobei ich sehr ungerne 180 Euro fÃ¼r die LÃ¶ffler ausgeben mÃ¶chte

Ich habe die UnterwÃ¤sche von Craft und die ist Top
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Craft Jacken???

Ich habe auch Oberbekleidung von LÃ¶ffler und die sind auch Top


Danke fÃ¼r Euer Feedback


----------



## NobbyNico (30. Oktober 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Jetzt suche ich eine Alternative


 
Dann werf ich mal die Pearl Izumi in die Runde.
Gute Jacke zum vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## xer (1. November 2009)

was haltet ihr von den mavic und nalini softshell jacken die interessieren mich etwas

und mal nur so interessehalber

was sagt ihr dazu...
http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...oductSKU=M19042&produkt=Herren-Softshelljacke
und diese hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350261217700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

das ich von den jacken nicht viel erwarten kann ist klar aber für den preis ob ich es mal versuchen kann bei den jetztigen temperaturen von ca 0 grad 
weil brauch dringend etwas zum fahren nur fehlt mir gerade das kleingeld für eine gore usw.. deswegen erstmal was billigeres fürn übergang

danke für die hilfe und die info´s


----------



## GS-Fahrer (1. November 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gestern die Tool-Jacke probiert, leider musste ich feststellen, dass meine Arme viel zu kurz sind
> 
> Jetzt suche ich eine Alternative



Alternative: Änderungsschneider? Nur die Ärmel kürzen dürfte kein finanzielles Fiasko anrichten


----------



## S.D. (1. November 2009)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> Dann werf ich mal die Pearl Izumi in die Runde.
> Gute Jacke zum vernünftigen Preis.



Die PI-Gavia habe ich und ich würde sie mir nicht mehr kaufen.
Die Qualität von PI ist meiner Meinung nach sehr schlecht. Unsaubere Nähte und die eingenähten Stoffe zur Belüftung sind schon nach ein paar Mal tragen 
total aufgerauht.
Mit anderen Produkten von PI habe ich ähnlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Qualitativ am besten ist meiner Meinung nach GORE und wenn´s etwas preisgünstiger sein soll, finde ich die Sachen von VAUDE klasse.

Gruß


----------



## thefaked (1. November 2009)

Meine Gore-Handschuhe (Mistral) haben sich nach einem halben Jahr aufgelöst, soviel zur Qualität...
Oft ist man im Bereich der Jacken und Hosen mit Bergsportanbietern mindestens genau so gut, wenn nicht sogar besser beraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (1. November 2009)

Es gibt sicherlich immer wieder Ausreißer. Habe mehrere Sachen von PI und auch von Gore und würde die bedenkenlos nochmal kaufen. Bis auf ein Ärmelbündchen bei einer Gore-Jacke, das ich nachhähen mußte - 1 Jahr alt, halbe Stunde Arbeit - kann ich bis jetzt nicht meckern. Man sollte mal bedenken, daß die Sachen auch 'ne Menge auszuhalten haben! So hart werden die normalen Freizeitklamotten nicht rangenommen.


----------



## rofl0r (2. November 2009)

xer schrieb:


> was sagt ihr dazu...
> http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...oductSKU=M19042&produkt=Herren-Softshelljacke



Ich habe die von 2008 (sieht aber ganz genau so aus) und bin (fuer das Geld) wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## xer (4. November 2009)

hab mir heute diese jacke von mavic gekauft

habe aber nicht ganz so viel bezahlt...

http://www.bobshop.de/en/Men-s/Cycl...Mavic-Thermal-Cycling-jacket-Inferno-red.html

meine frage kann ich normales flüssig waschmittel nehmen bei 30grad?
weichspüler sollte ich nicht nehmen das weiß ich schon...

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

morgen werd ich die jacke testen bin gespannt..


----------



## faraketrek (4. November 2009)

Ich werd mir die mal bestellen:
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/show/activeSITE.asp?sid=788f0daf96de49edbb3eef92026a326c10366749&p=%3CRubrikName%3ECROSS%3C%2FRubrikName%3E%3Cfolder%20id%3D%22471B89AE-5A08-42EB-ABEB-19D1CAF65CD3%22%20%2F%3E%3Cslot%20name%3D%22content%22%3E%3Cco%20id%3D%222601671F-B60A-4B23-80D3-616CBCC9C096%22%20%2F%3E%3C%2Fslot%3E%3Cat%3E%3Cmillieu%3E337D5FB5-E4BD-4D5E-95CD-E83E7B1576ED%3C%2Fmillieu%3E%3Cpage%3E1%3C%2Fpage%3E%3C%2Fat%3E%3CRubrikID%3E7A766D22-7656-48D7-95C3-7998C2A0D334%3C%2FRubrikID%3E

die ist noch günstiger, und wahrscheinlich eine gute Alternative zum Tchibo-Kram:

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=788f0daf96de49edbb3eef92026a326c10366749

Bin mit der Qualität von denen bis jetzt immer zufrieden gewesen (robustes Zeug).


----------



## bone peeler (4. November 2009)

@ faraketrek: Warum bestellen wenn Du den Laden doch gleich um die Ecke hast?


----------



## faraketrek (4. November 2009)

Naja ist immerhin fast eine Stunde Anfahrt... und dann dort verschwitzt Klamotten anprobieren kommt bestimmt nicht so gut . 
Rücksendeschein liegt eh immer dabei. Und die Lieferung ist meistens am nächsten Tag da (wenn nicht so viele Rechnungen offen sind).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr_klappstuhl (5. November 2009)

ich hab ne softshell-jacke von einen kleinen klettermarke, die über salewa vertrieben wird. perfekter schnitt fürs fahrradfahren, finde ich. von der dampfdurchlässigkeit war ich positiv überrascht + eine achsel-belüftung, die okay ist.

http://wuerzburger-sportversand.de/?pID=14951


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. November 2009)

Ich fahre schon seit ein paar JAhren mit ner Löffler-Softshelljacke.
Bin auch total zufrieden mit dem Teil.
Ist halt bei Regen nur bedingt einsatzfähig


----------



## waldhase (7. November 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ich fahre schon seit ein paar JAhren mit ner Löffler-Softshelljacke.
> Bin auch total zufrieden mit dem Teil.
> Ist halt bei Regen nur bedingt einsatzfähig



Ich bin auch ein absoluter Softshelljacken-Fan. Die erste Jacke habe ich von Jack Wolfskin vor 8 Jahren gekauft, sehr stabil und haltbar auch nach einer Stunde im Regen immer noch dicht, leider zu wenig atmungsaktiv. Habe mir noch eine weitere von Vaude gekauft optimal für Herbst und Frühlingsfahrten. Ausserdem habe ich mir die 2010 Rotwild Softshell gekauft, eigenlich viel zu schade um sie einzusauen, aber da muss sie durch, tolle Jacke, gerade jetzt bei diesem Wetter (auch sehr gut im Regen) Unterarmbelüftung und super Paßform.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (8. November 2009)

polo schrieb:


> man kann sich auch mit einer softshell zwiebelig kleiden, allerdings nicht mit diesen schweren winterteilen.
> 
> sommer: funktionstshirt, je nach temperatur kurz oder lang, je nach wetter leichte windweste, softshell-/windjacke im rucksack
> 
> ...




Hallo,

warum bei Softshell-Jacken darauf achten, dass sie ohne membran sind
Dann wäre ja die Craft die Richtige?????

Ich fahre bis zu minus 15 Grad.

Danke für dein feedback


----------



## polo (8. November 2009)

winddichte membran ist kaum dampfdurchlässiger als wasserdichte membran. die craft kenne ich nicht, und viel info zum material rücken die nicht raus; sieht aber ganz vernünftig aus.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (18. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte für mich noch eine abschliesende Frage
Ist es besser, wenn die Jacke relative eng am Körper anliegt, oder etwas Luft hat

Danke für Euere Info


----------



## xer (18. November 2009)

laut aussagen vom fahrrad laden wo ich meine her habe sie sollte schon recht eng sein aber nicht zu eng

anprobieren und probesitzen es sollte hinten bzw. seiten und vorn nix abstehen von der jacke sonst kommt da der wind rein was wiederrum schlecht wäre---


----------



## manne (19. November 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Ist es besser, wenn die Jacke relative eng am Körper anliegt, oder etwas Luft hat



Für -15° sollte zumindest mehr als ein Langarmtrikot darunter passen ohne daß man sich als Presswurst fühlt.

Vielleicht besser die extrem kalten Tage mit einer anderen bzw. weiteren Oberschicht darüber abdecken, z.B. einer günstigen Regenjacke, bei so knackiger Kälte ist die eingeschränkte Atmungsaktivität m.M. wenig von Bedeutung.


----------



## BBB27 (21. Dezember 2009)

faraketrek schrieb:


> Ich werd mir die mal bestellen:
> http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/show/activeSITE.asp?sid=788f0daf96de49edbb3eef92026a326c10366749&p=%3CRubrikName%3ECROSS%3C%2FRubrikName%3E%3Cfolder%20id%3D%22471B89AE-5A08-42EB-ABEB-19D1CAF65CD3%22%20%2F%3E%3Cslot%20name%3D%22content%22%3E%3Cco%20id%3D%222601671F-B60A-4B23-80D3-616CBCC9C096%22%20%2F%3E%3C%2Fslot%3E%3Cat%3E%3Cmillieu%3E337D5FB5-E4BD-4D5E-95CD-E83E7B1576ED%3C%2Fmillieu%3E%3Cpage%3E1%3C%2Fpage%3E%3C%2Fat%3E%3CRubrikID%3E7A766D22-7656-48D7-95C3-7998C2A0D334%3C%2FRubrikID%3E
> 
> die ist noch günstiger, und wahrscheinlich eine gute Alternative zum Tchibo-Kram:
> ...



hoi 


haste dir die jacke schon geholt ?? wenn ja wie sind deine ersten erfahrungen ?? ( wenn es denn schon welche gibt ?? )


----------



## Outfize09 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,ich suche eine BMW Rally 2 Jacke Gr. 58 oder 60 und Hose in der Gr. 28 oder 56/58 in der Farbe Schwarz/Grau, ruhig alles anbieten.MfGGehdarunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker69 (13. April 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich war jedenfalls von der "neuen" Phantom-Jacke anfangs ziemlich enttäuscht, genau das oben beschriebene Problem mit dem schlechten Schweissabtransport hatte ich auch.
> 
> Vorher hatte ich die alte Phantom-Jacke mit der Next2Skin-Membran, die war gefühlt wesentlich trockener auf der Haut und man konnte sie problemlos auch bei >25 Grad tragen.
> 
> Die neue funktioniert hier nur unterhalb von ca. 13-14 Grad und nur mit zusätzlicher Funktionshemd ganz brauchbar. Leider gibt es keine Jacken mit Next2Skin mehr, schade!



Bedeutet das, die neue PHANTOM ist schlecht?
Inwieweit?


----------



## polo (14. April 2010)

ja, sie ist schlecht. sie hat eine membran und ist daher für anstrengende aktivitäten nicht ausreichend dampfdurchlässig.


----------



## Daywalker69 (14. April 2010)

Also würdest du mir - ich öle immer relativ schnell - für Temperaturen zw. 10° und 18°C so etwas wie die Balance oder die Countdown (Actice Shell) von GORE empfehlen?


----------



## polo (14. April 2010)

wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann ist das active shell ähnlich paclite gebaut, also 2lagig: außenmaterial, membran, kein/nur wenig innenmaterial notwendig. 
das mag leichter sein als das normale windstopper (und ist damit vielseitiger einsetzbar), wird aber m.m.n. auch nicht wesentlich mehr dampf rauslassen.


----------



## Daywalker69 (14. April 2010)

polo schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann ist das active shell ähnlich paclite gebaut, also 2lagig: außenmaterial, membran, kein/nur wenig innenmaterial notwendig.
> das mag leichter sein als das normale windstopper (und ist damit vielseitiger einsetzbar), wird aber m.m.n. auch nicht wesentlich mehr dampf rauslassen.



Gitb es überhaupt nen Windstopper, der richtig gut Dampf abtransportiert?


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (15. April 2010)

Daywalker69 schrieb:


> Gitb es überhaupt nen Windstopper, der richtig gut Dampf abtransportiert?



ich habe von Mammut den Ultimate Hoody. Egal ob beim Biken, Skifahren,Bergsteigen. Der schweiß wird gut abgeleitet.

Ist zwar recht teuer in der Anschaffung, aber jeden Cent wert bis jetzt....







Gruß
Tom


----------



## polo (15. April 2010)

Daywalker69 schrieb:


> Gitb es überhaupt nen Windstopper, der richtig gut Dampf abtransportiert?


windstopper © gore m.e. nicht. wer den vergleich kennt, kauft nie wieder mit membran.


----------



## dubbel (15. April 2010)

Daywalker69 schrieb:


> Gitb es überhaupt nen Windstopper, der richtig gut Dampf abtransportiert?



windtex.


----------

